# I wanna see your big-bellied goats!



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

It’s getting warm, forage is available, and my goaties are eating and browsing all day long! Mine have always had really big rumens, they get fat on air, anybody else have some cute plump rumen photos to share??


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> It's getting warm, forage is available, and my goaties are eating and browsing all day long! Mine have always had really big rumens, they get fat on air, anybody else have some cute plump rumen photos to share??


I don't have any pics. But is there a chance you would have some of Eddie and Freddie?:inlove:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Not on this phone right now but I will upload some!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Not on this phone right now but I will upload some!!


THANK YOU


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You want to see a BIG rumen? My boy Phantom has a ridiculous rumen. My mom jokes that he looks pregnant. The pictures don't do his glorious belly justice. :lolgoat:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

UGH - two of mine need to go on a diet. No pics - it will fat shame them!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Some pics of the happy boys to please @iluvlilly LOL!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> UGH - two of mine need to go on a diet. No pics - it will fat shame them!


Awww!! Mine are not very "fat" you can feel their bone structure if you try, they are built quite nicely, but their rumens do make them look pregnant!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Some pics of the happy boys to please @iluvlilly LOL!!
> 
> View attachment 183279
> View attachment 183281


Awwwwww my fav E&F:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: Thank you @NigerianDwarfOwner707 Cheered me up for the day:heehee:


----------



## K's boys (May 7, 2020)

Question...where do you get those chain collars?


MellonFriend said:


> You want to see a BIG rumen? My boy Phantom has a ridiculous rumen. My mom jokes that he looks pregnant. The pictures don't do his glorious belly justice. goat:
> View attachment 183263
> View attachment 183265
> View attachment 183267


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

K's boys said:


> Question...where do you get those chain collars?


I got mine from caprine supply. They've been great so far. Did have one break while clipped to a fence though, but hey, they are break away so it's good to know that feature works.
https://www.caprinesupply.com/produ...llars-chains-leads/plastic-chain-collars.html


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I wonder if inexperienced people asking for sire pictures will think Phantom is flawed for being so round. I certainly hope they believe me when I tell them that a big rumen is a good thing!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

People who don’t have goats are always asking if mine are pregnant. When I say no they’re always like “are you sure?” We love a good rumen.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

No full rumens here!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful goats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I wonder if inexperienced people asking for sire pictures will think Phantom is flawed for being so round. I certainly hope they believe me when I tell them that a big rumen is a good thing!


Likely an inexperienced person wouldn't think to ask for sire pictures.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

True!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beginning of walk









End of walk


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are a few of my robus girls l
Ruth is pure bred boer
Irene is mini saanen
Martha is pure beed boer

I need to find a good pic to show Daisy and Genevieve rolly polly ness.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Here are a few of my robus girls l
> Ruth is pure bred boer
> Irene is mini saanen
> Martha is pure beed boer
> ...


I love the picture of Martha in the tree!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Here are a few of my robus girls l
> Ruth is pure bred boer
> Irene is mini saanen
> Martha is pure beed boer
> ...


Those goaties are what you call Super Plump™!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

MadHouse said:


> love the picture of Martha in the tree!


It always cracks me up to see the big girls in the trees. Martha even got up there heavy pregnant. 


21goaties said:


> Those goaties are what you call Super Plump


Yes..lol..naturally wide loads lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is Daisy..11 year old boer cross and Genevieve..7 year old nigie.


----------



## Shannonlco (Jun 15, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> It's getting warm, forage is available, and my goaties are eating and browsing all day long! Mine have always had really big rumens, they get fat on air, anybody else have some cute plump rumen photos to share??


 here is my guy. I am a new goat owner. When I saw his belly I thought something was wrong!!


----------

